# Important Movies for Older Kids



## kerikadi (Nov 22, 2001)

My boys are 13 and almost 11.
There are some movies that I really want my kids to see when I think they are ready. Movies that are important and part of history and I'd like to know what movies you guys think are important.

They have already seen Men of Honor and _____ of the Titans (Denzel Washington) and are shocked to see that there was a time that AA's did not have equal rights. I'd like to get them Roots, I think they could handle that and I also think they are ready for Dances With Wolves.

A couple more movies I want them to see but don't feel they are ready for yet are Schildler's List and The Passion. Can you think of other movies that would be good for teenagers to learn from?

TIA,
Keri


----------



## sunnysideup (Jan 9, 2005)

One of my favorites is _To Kill a Mockingbird_.


----------



## sweetfiend (May 22, 2004)

Here's a website you may find useful:

http://www.teachwithmovies.org/indexes-main.htm

FWIW, my son (who was very interested in WWII) went to Dachau at age 12 and although he was very distressed, he didn't have nightmares or depressionor any other sign of ongoing stress about it.


----------



## rozzie'sma (Jul 6, 2005)

They are wayyyy to young for it but American History X, is a very thoughtful and stirring film.


----------



## Starr (Mar 16, 2005)

I second To Kill A Mockingbird

What about the color purple? Maybe when they are a bit older?


----------



## Stinkerbell (Aug 11, 2005)

I see no reason to wait on Color Purple, personally. My boys are 10 and 12, and I am fairly conservative with what I let them watch. There isnt anything terribly graphic or overemotional in that.

My oldest also loved Gods and Generals.

Oh and Stand By Me. A good rite of passage for boys about friendship and acceptance and respect. Graphic with the language, though.

Schindler's List I would never encourage them to see. Just my own opinion but I think there are other ways to learn the truths of the absolute HORROR that occured. Without the graphic imagery and mood. I **** lhave nightmares about that movie itself, and I have seen actual photographs of that horror. They werent as disturbing to me. So for me, I think the movie is far too disturbing to encourage my kids to watch.
Again...thats totally my opinion.

Guess Who's Coming To Dinner is a good one but might take some convincing, as its b&w.


----------



## Tummy (Feb 24, 2005)

I like this thread. Do not really have any input but am definaltly taking notes.
My oldest is only 10 and youngest is just 14 mo.


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

My oldest two have seen every movie listed here except American History X (I would only censor the prison/rape scene, otherwise we don't censor too much.)


----------



## swimswamswum (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunnysideup*
One of my favorites is _To Kill a Mockingbird_.









:

I second the Color Purple.

I would reccomend:
-Billy Elliot (a British film about a young boy from a working class family who is a gifted dancer- really great for talking about gender roles and sexuality), -Amistad (pretty graphic but telling movie about a slave revolt)
-Angus (a really sweet and funny movie about an overweight kid who has a tough time at highschool but "gets the girl" in the end)
-Bend it Like Beckam (a wonderful movie about two British girls- one white, one Indian- playing soccer. This movie is great because it deals with gender and ethnic stereotypes but is really fun and not preachy.)
-Dirty, Pretty Things (maybe, this is really disturbing- it is about new immigrants to the UK who are forced into illegally selling their organs to stay in the country).
-Life is Beautiful (also very disturbing, but important and moving)

There are also some documentaries you should try and find:
-Promises (a beautiful film about the Israeli-Palestinian conflict through the perspectives of kids and young teens on each "side")
-Born into Brothels (another wonderful film about the lives of children of prostitutes in India)
-Race, the Power of an Illusion (amazing PBS series about the history and uses of race in the United States)


----------



## johub (Feb 19, 2005)

Stephen Spielberg is so great with making historical movies that have a strong message.
The movies I have saved for my DD to watch are
Ghandi, The Color Purple, Schindler's list, Amistad.
I am sure there are more I can think of .
She is 13 now and recently watched most of them.
There might be more that I cant think of right now, but whenever I see a movie and feel deep down "every young person needs to watch this" I keep that in mind.
Joline


----------



## Luv2Photograph (Jan 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweetfiend*
Here's a website you may find useful:

http://www.teachwithmovies.org/indexes-main.htm

FWIW, my son (who was very interested in WWII) went to Dachau at age 12 and although he was very distressed, he didn't have nightmares or depressionor any other sign of ongoing stress about it.









: thanks for this


----------



## SummerLover (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweetfiend*
Here's a website you may find useful:

http://www.teachwithmovies.org/indexes-main.htm


Some excellent, excellent movies listed on this site.

I would also recommend the documentaries _Hoop Dreams, Eyes on the Prize,_ and Ken Burns _Jazz_


----------



## bayberry*moon (Oct 3, 2005)

I think this is a great question. What about Saving Private Ryan when they are a bit older? Or Hotel Rwanda? Philadelphia?


----------



## Liam's_Momma (Aug 21, 2004)

I personally like 12 angry men.....


----------



## Liam's_Momma (Aug 21, 2004)

another one I just thought of.... Pay it forward...


----------



## Itlbokay (Dec 28, 2001)

We watched _Millions_ recently, my boys are 8 and 11 and they enjoyed it.
Good lesson on money.


----------



## mamaofthree (Jun 5, 2002)

Inherit the Wind
To Kill a Mockingbird

H


----------



## kerikadi (Nov 22, 2001)

That website is awesome sweetfiend.

I also agree that The Color Purple would be good now, I know they show a TV version all the time, I'll try to catch it next time it's on.

I'll ldefinitely have to check out To Kill a Mockingbird, I never saw it but always wanted to.

I also think Philadelphia is a great suggestion - such a powerful movie and their uncle (my BIL) is HIV+ so it will hit close to home.

Some of the others listed are wonderful movies but I know they won't be ready to watch for a long time. Thanks so much for all the suggestions







I think this is a great thread.

Keri


----------



## lab (Jun 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweetfiend*
Here's a website you may find useful:

http://www.teachwithmovies.org/indexes-main.htm

FWIW, my son (who was very interested in WWII) went to Dachau at age 12 and although he was very distressed, he didn't have nightmares or depressionor any other sign of ongoing stress about it.

Just wanted to say thanks for link! I appreciate it!

Also, here is a website I find extremely useful

It gives a dry, black and white breakdown of instances of sex, violence and language in movies


----------



## Stinkerbell (Aug 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bayberry*moon*
I think this is a great question. What about Saving Private Ryan when they are a bit older? Or Hotel Rwanda? Philadelphia?

Saving private Ryan is in the same category as Schindler's List, to me. Too graphic and violent for violence's sake. I think the message gets lost in there.

I did think of another one: Powder. Remember that movie from the 80's?? I remember it being very powerful to me in terms of differences, etc. Peer pressure.

Oh and Edward Scissorhands. Again, same thing.


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

Wizard of Oz

Cabaret

West Side Story


----------



## kerikadi (Nov 22, 2001)

Ooooo - LOVE Edward Scissorhands









Keri


----------



## PumpkinSeeds (Dec 19, 2001)

When I was a kid I loved

Jason and the Argonauts

But I don't know if that's the type of movie you're talking about.


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

Sound of Music

African Queen

Gone with the Wind


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

Singin' in the Rain

It's a Wonderful Life

One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest

ET

Some Like It Hot

Psycho

Dr Strangelove

My Fair Lady

Forrest Gump

Duck Soup


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

Rear Window

Vertigo

the Matrix

Annie Hall

Life of Brian

Groundhog Day

Sling Blade (not for sensitive kids)

All the President's Men

Rain Man

Planet of the Apes


----------



## SummerLover (Nov 19, 2001)

Guess Who's Coming to Dinner

My Man Godfrey

Giant


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

A Hard Day's Night

Raiders of the Lost Ark

King Kong (1933)

Star Wars


----------



## frowningfrog (Aug 25, 2005)

A Beautiful Mind


----------



## bayberry*moon (Oct 3, 2005)

Stinkerbell, Edward Scissorhands is a great suggestion! I know many adults who would also benefit from watching many of the movies that people have listed...


----------



## ErikaDP (Jan 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweetfiend*
FWIW, my son (who was very interested in WWII) went to Dachau at age 12 and although he was very distressed, he didn't have nightmares or depressionor any other sign of ongoing stress about it.

Hi Sweetfiend,

I too visited Dachau with one of my sons when he was 12(he is almost 21 now). He was very interested in how a place that was the scene of such great atrocities was being preserved for future generations.
He and I both agreed that the site was very sanitized, but we also found that the photographic displays and the somber feel of the place was appropriate.
He didn't have nightmares, but he was very sad for a time for all of the people who died there and for their families.
We also visited Anne Frank's hiding place when we were in Amsterdam.
It was raining lightly that day and we had to wait in a long line. I asked him if he minded the wait, and he said no because it was nothing compared to what they had to do to try and save themselves from the camps.

Take Care,
Erika







:


----------



## numom499 (Jun 12, 2005)

I second Gahndi and also want to add Exodus...its a film from 1960 with paul newman about the founding of the state of israel.


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

Maybe 11 is a big too young, but for 12-14 yos, and up:

Rebel Without a Cause

and for the history:

Titanic


----------



## KaraBoo (Nov 22, 2001)

Important is so subjective. Find out what your kids are interested in and go from there! IMDB is great for searching movies.

ETA: I read your post more closely and see that you are talking about movies that are classics? Movies that have stood the test of time, perhaps? Google for the top 100 films of our time. Now, not everyone is going to enjoy those films or think they are important. Each person has to decide what they feel has meaning. I'm a cinophile but many of the movies I enjoy are not movies I feel my daughters or stepchildren will like or consider "important."

My eldest daughter, 16, enjoys manga, anime and Japanese horror films. My eldest stepd, 23, won't watch anything remotely "sad." She enjoys campy horror films and action flicks and some comedy. My eldest steps, newly 21, enjoys indies, arthouse films, classics, blockbusters and fratboy comedies. My youngest steps, 19, likes classics, musicals, blockbusters, b&w films and romcoms. My youngest daughter, 7, likes musicals, anime, Disney and "classic" family films.

Sometimes, however, I am surprised by what my children like. Recently, I watched the entire Thin Man collection and my youngest d became fascinated by the dog Asta (and the "fast" talking, as she called the banter). When someone in her future speaks of the dog Asta, she can understand the reference. Is that what you are looking for? Films that may be referenced in the future and you want your children to "get" the reference?


----------



## grisandole (Jan 11, 2002)

My ds1 saw "Dances With Wolves" when he was nine-ish, he really enjoyed it. He is 13 now, and we've watched "Running on Empty" and "Pump Up the Volumne" together, because I loved them as a teen/pre-teen, and "Running on Empty" is a great movie IMO. To prep him for high school (I can't believe he's going to be in hs next year!) I'm going to have him watch "Heathers" lol!


----------



## grisandole (Jan 11, 2002)

Oh, ds1 tried to watch "The Passion of the Christ" a few weeks ago, and it was too intense for him. He really wanted to see it, and had read some books about the making of it, but couldn't handle it.


----------



## suprgrl (Sep 27, 2005)

*The Power of One*

It is about the apartheid in South Africa...and a boy who made a big difference as he grew up by bringing people together. Very interesting. Watched the movie last night. The book is even better!! My DS is only 2 1/2 months, but I can't wait for him to be old enough to read it/watch it. I think your dc would be old enough for it imo.

Ronna


----------



## KaraBoo (Nov 22, 2001)

(The Power of One is a pretty powerful book also)

Two lists worth looking at:
http://www.time.com/time/2005/100mov...lete_list.html
http://www.imdb.com/chart/top

Again, these lists are someone else's idea of what's important. Who knows what your child will remember and feel is important when he/she grows up?


----------



## memory maker (Dec 11, 2003)

I dont remember what the language is like, but what about Rudy? Where he must work hard to get on Notre Dames football team. He keeps trying no matter what.


----------



## marta (May 11, 2005)

I grew watching old movies from the 40s and 50s, so I don't mind b&w.

Here are some good old ones:

Tarzan (all the series with Johnny Weissmüller)

Robin Hood (with Errol Flynn)

Captain Blood (again, with Errol Flynn, about a pirate)

Gone With the Wind

Young Mr Lincoln (with Henry Fonda, dir. by John Ford)

The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance (dir. by Ford... well, I'm a Ford fan and most of his movies are perfectably watchable by young teens... remember, it was the 40s... no graphic language nor images...)

Marx brothers movies

Charlot movies

The Sound of Music

Singin' in the Rain

The Wizard of Oz

Meet Me in St Louis (dir by Vincent Minelli; though it requires an open-minded boy to like it, as all the children actors are girls...)

Kim (with Peter O'Toole, I guess)

and some modern classics:

all the Raiders of The Lost Ark series

ET

Star Wars


----------



## Itlbokay (Dec 28, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *suprgrl*
*The Power of One*

It is about the apartheid in South Africa...and a boy who made a big difference as he grew up by bringing people together. Very interesting. Watched the movie last night. The book is even better!! My DS is only 2 1/2 months, but I can't wait for him to be old enough to read it/watch it. I think your dc would be old enough for it imo.

Ronna

A new version of the book was released recently for younger readers.

It is a powerful story.


----------



## kerikadi (Nov 22, 2001)

Wow! Thanks so much for all the replies.

I guess I should have defined what I meant as important. I am specifically looking for movies that my children can learn from, particularly social issues and history. I am not confident that my sons will learn everything I would like for them to know about segregation, the holocaust, racism, American history - the good and bad etc in school. I feel that it is my responsibility to help them learn what is important for them to know and felt movies would be a great tool in that learning.

You guys have been great and have offered some awesome suggestions for not only historical and socially important movies but movies with heart and great lessons - thanks!

Keri


----------



## LadyMarmalade (May 22, 2005)

This is a great thread - my boy is only 8 1/2 but I'm going to keep these in mind for whenever he's ready.

I recently let him watch The Day After Tomorrow because he was interested in global warming.


----------



## Pynki (Aug 19, 2002)

What about Glory.

Also. I was a movie when I was in my mid teens and the closest movie I can come to is The Power of One.

D'OH! Guess some one already beat me to that one.


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

How about the movie Swing Kids? It centers on a group of teen boys in Germany and starts off with them still being able to listen to swing music and giong dancing, but things happen and one is forced to join the Hitler Jugend (Hitler's Youth - HJ). There are alot of highly illustrated issues in that one movie.


----------



## Pynki (Aug 19, 2002)

Swing Kids is a good movie.


----------



## mojomom (Mar 5, 2003)

One of my favorite movies is:
*****To Sir With Love- with Sydney Portier- I remember watching it as a young teen and being impacted by how involved he got with his students.
***Grapes Of Wrath- even though it is a black and white movie it is so powerful and opens up a great discussion about the Depression and what is going on in our country now.

A great docu- is *** Sound Of Fury- it is about a deaf families decisions on wether to get the ear implant. It was awesome for me because it showed me the deaf community and the pride they have in being deaf. It really opens up some great and different thinking.


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pynki*
Swing Kids is a good movie.

It is! My littlest kidling, JJ, the last time we watched it did the raspy "Peterrrrr!! Peterrr! Swing Heil! Swing Heil!" bit that the little brother says. Which brought a nice bit of







to what's otherwise a







moment.


----------



## ImoKit (Jan 20, 2006)

Can I second Billy Elliot, I saw on TV a few years ago and not only is it a great film but its fill of historical referecences (about mining strikes in the north) and social revoution over people becomming gay and a boy who does not want to box as he's amazing at dancing.
Also the sound of music for a sanatized family film about Anchluss.


----------



## Charles Baudelaire (Apr 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stinkerbell*

Guess Who's Coming To Dinner is a good one but might take some convincing, as its b&w.


Only the _stars_, honey.

The _movie_, though, was filmed in Technicolor.


----------



## teacup (Nov 12, 2005)

Europa Europa is a fantastic film. It's been years since I've seen it, so I can't say what might be particularly disturbing in it (aside from when he tries to create a foreskin). Not sure how old I'd recommend a child be before seeing the movie. Twelve, maybe?

ETA: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0099776/


----------



## neverdoingitagain (Mar 30, 2005)

Lets see..
"Dreamkeeper" is awesome, especially if you watch "Dances with Wolves" and " Dance me Outside" or "Smoke Signals" also. Gives different perspectives.

"Lord of the Flies" ...umm well, maybe not







"Animal Farm"?
"A Dry White Season" about apartheid in south Africa
If you can find it, " Grave of the Fireflies", about World War II from the point of view of a pair of siblings in Japan. Anime, and subtitled
"Watership Down" its a cartoon, but it deals with some pretty heavy issues.
What about "Flowers for Algernon"?
How about "Rent"?
Good luck! I predict alot of movie watching in your future...


----------



## sciencemama (Nov 13, 2004)

How about October Sky? A true coming-of-age story about a boy in a West Virginia mining town with ambitions to become a rocket scientist.

When I was in high school, a teacher had all his honors classes watch The Paper Chase. It portrays the cut-throat competition at harvard law school and conveys the message that grades aren't everything (but there are some sexual situations that would make it inappropriate for younger kids).


----------



## zinemama (Feb 2, 2002)

In terms of social issues and history:

Gandhi made a big impression on me in HS

The Times of Harvey Milk is a wonderful, inspiring documentary about Milk and gay rights

Common Threads:stories from the quilt is another good documentary about people affected by AIDS

There's a film now up for best foreign film (can't remember the title!) about Sophie Scholl and the White Rose (a group of student activists against the Nazi regime) that sounds really good.

Matewan is a terrific movie about union organizers in a mountain town in the 20s, and a kid plays a main role. It's a wonderful look at a period in history.

The "Eyes on the Prize" documentary series about the civil rights movement that was on PBS

"Hearts and Minds" is a documentary about Vietnam, very powerful.


----------



## MillingNome (Nov 18, 2005)

Some of the movies I think that would be good are:

Crash - Rough Language but it really does an amazing job reflecting race relations in the good ol' US of A

Lord of the Ring - Downright biblical

Uptown Girls - Sweet and tender movie about growing up and holding true to childish wonder

Ferris Buelers Day Off - All time great movie about where learning takes place: in the real world!

October Sky - Many great life lessons

The Mission- I say this one with reservation because it is slow moving and has a devastating ending.

These are on top of all the great ones already said!


----------



## AnnaLC (Sep 23, 2005)

When they are old enough, I recomend:
American History X,
Dr. Strangelove
Boys Don't Cry (lots of sex though)
Broken-Back Mountain (also some sex in that)
Life is Beautiful
Born into Brothels (about children born to prostitutes in India)
A Brox Tale,
Sound of Music,
Barbie Nation (at least I think this is the right one, about Barbie and her positive and negative implications and possible effects on women, there is a great scene where some people from the barbie company (or former workers, i dont quite remember) are trying to figure out how big to make ken's buldge)
Together- A Japanese (I think) movie about a man and his violin prodegy son, very touching.
Pi- an odd movie about a mathmatical genius, very dark and disturbing in parts but very interestingly done too.
The Vagina Monologues (though best if seen live)-very powerful, educational and empowering


----------



## AnnaLC (Sep 23, 2005)

also:
Pumpkin- comming of age stroy about a popular sorority girl who falls in love with a mentally challenged boy. Interesting and touching.


----------



## AnnaLC (Sep 23, 2005)

DOH! and:
Stand and Deliver: about a teacher in a very poor california public school who really helps kids suceed.
also:
To Sir with Love


----------



## Snowdrift (Oct 15, 2005)

I really would try to avoid using movies as a primary method of imparting information about historica/social/cultural issues. They cannot impart the bigness of the issues, or the complexities well at all. I think they contribute to one-dimensional thinking and an inability to see both sides of an issue.

Imho, movies are ok for entertainment and I'd encourage watching movies that are important cinematographically. Or movies that actual historical significance. Or even movies that arent' *about* history but that *are* history--someone mentioned Duck Soup--great example there. Then read some of the Marx bros. biographies. Harpo wrote and autobiography--great stuff, very readable, and Groucho I believe has a biography.

jmho, though.


----------



## EmmaJean (Sep 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ErikaDP*
Hi Sweetfiend,

I too visited Dachau with one of my sons when he was 12(he is almost 21 now). He was very interested in how a place that was the scene of such great atrocities was being preserved for future generations.
He and I both agreed that the site was very sanitized, but we also found that the photographic displays and the somber feel of the place was appropriate.
He didn't have nightmares, but he was very sad for a time for all of the people who died there and for their families.
We also visited Anne Frank's hiding place when we were in Amsterdam.
It was raining lightly that day and we had to wait in a long line. I asked him if he minded the wait, and he said no because it was nothing compared to what they had to do to try and save themselves from the camps.

Take Care,
Erika







:

If you're in DC, the Holocaust museum is a class act, or so I hear! I've been to several concentration camps, visited Anne Frank's house and the other holocaust museum in Amsterdam, East Berlin, and several other sad places....Mostly in high school, a couple in elem. school, btw. Great learning experiences

All that to say, I didn't feel the need to visit the Holocaust museum in DC but heard it was awesome.

But the Anne Frank story movie is excellent and age appropriate. The other one is The Hiding Place, Corrie ten Boom's story. Excellent....

Another movie is The Power of One. A story about life in South Africa during Apartheid. That movie gave me a lot of perspective as a middle schooler. Didn't hurt that Stephen Dorff was H-O-T!!!

And did anyone mention Swing Kids? Great one set in Germany on the brink of WWII, teenagers who danced to banned "swing" music, who chose to work for Hitler, who resisted, etc. Excellent--but I can't find it anywhere!!!! Waaahhh....


----------



## pjlioness (Nov 29, 2001)

*tie-dyed*,

Not just yho. I was getting more and more uncomfortable with this thread. An occasional movie to introduce/supplement a topic is fine, but it can easily be overdone.


----------



## Gloval (Mar 30, 2006)

*Mr. Smith Goes to Washington* is possibly the best film that explains the process of making a law.

*JFK* is a good movie about how some people can distort something so much that it becomes ingrained into societies mind set. OSWALD DID IT AND HE ACTED ALONE DEAL!

*Good Night and Good Luck*, extremely powerful film about the Joseph McCarthy and the communist witch hunt.

If you want a really distrubing movie about Drug use, I suggest *Reqium for a Dream*. But it's really disturbing, frankly I think I'm still too young for that movie.

*Grave of the Fire Flies* is also an extremely insightful film. It's about living in Japan durring world war II. Also it's pretty sad.

*Rent* was pretty good.

*Alive* very insightful into human survival. Based on a true story.

*Patton* always a classic.

*The Alamo* while kind of historically inaccurate. Was pretty good.

--That guy.


----------

